# 55 gallon ok for Discus???



## Charlie_Tuna (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey all, i got a 55 gallon up and running for a couple weeks now, All i got in it is 10 cardinal tetras. I don't want alot of fish in this tank. Sooo I was wondering if i found some Discus could a 55 gallon tank handle say 5 of them?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would think 5 to start out with but you may need to thin down to 3 when they start getting bigger and your cardinals may become a tasty snack for them when they start getting bigger. I know you didnt ask but I dont know about adding a pleco as I have heard they have been known to eat the slime coat off the discus


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

A rubber lip or bristlelip pleco will be best for the discus, they arent known to attach to living creatures.

I highly doubt the discus will be able to get the cardinals in their mouth, my angels cant fit em in and they are a couple years old

If its just the discus and cards, I think you will be fine.


----------



## Charlie_Tuna (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanx for the info!!


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

generally the conventional rulesay us that provide 10 gallon per adult discus.so for you 55 gallon you can provide 6 adult discus...and for compatible fish with discus fish you can check out this link..Discus Fish Care Secrets: COMPATIBLE FISH WITH DISCUS FISH
this is my own discus fish care secrets blog...


----------

